# Interview-Understand your trade (Infantry)



## RSipkes (27 Nov 2013)

Hey everyone, this is my first post so forgive me if I did not do this right.

I applied about a month ago and have been awaiting a reply. One of my biggest worries was the interviews. I have one had one interview in my life for a job. Went well but it was only for Tim Hortons which was a while back. All the other jobs I have had came to me. So with little experience with interviews I seek your guys help and information to further my understanding of what kinds of things they will ask, and what I should wear. From my research I'v come to realize that you should be really knowledgeable on the trade you applied for. And I applied for Infantryman, so if you could could release all your knowledge (And experiences) about the infantry that would be really awesome! I want this and need to nail this interview! So any tips are appreciated!  Thanks guys!

Ps. I have a snobby acquaintance in the military who is currently doing BT ans says that telling me direct questions or even hinting of such this is prohibited and that soldiers are legally bound not to say anything about it. Is that true?


----------



## Brandonfw (27 Nov 2013)

http://forces.ca/en/job/infantrysoldier-4

 ;D


----------



## MikeL (27 Nov 2013)

RSipkes said:
			
		

> So with little experience with interviews I seek your guys help and information to further my understanding of what kinds of things they will ask, and what I should wear.



You should know what is posted on the Infantry Recruiting page Brandonfw linked too, you aren't expected to be a expert on the trade during your interview.  There is a Infantry sub forum on this site, you could browse around that for some extra info as well. Dress nicely, a collared shirt and pants would be fine.



			
				RSipkes said:
			
		

> So any tips are appreciated!  Thanks guys!



Don't over think it, just be relaxed and answer honestly.



			
				RSipkes said:
			
		

> Ps. I have a snobby acquaintance in the military who is currently doing BT ans says that telling me direct questions or even hinting of such this is prohibited and that soldiers are legally bound not to say anything about it. Is that true?



Can you clarify this?  I am not sure what you are trying to say.  What are you being told is prohibited? Is your acquaintance saying it isn't allowed for a Soldier to answer any questions about the Military?


----------



## RSipkes (27 Nov 2013)

Ps. I have a snobby acquaintance in the military who is currently doing BT and says that telling me direct questions or even hinting of such this is prohibited and that soldiers are legally bound not to say anything about it. Is that true?

Can you clarify this?  I am not sure what you are trying to say.  What are you being told is prohibited? Is your acquaintance saying it isn't allowed for a Soldier to answer any questions about the Military?


I have a friend who recently got accepted into the military. He is doing basic training as we speak. I was asking him a few questions about the recruiting process since he is new and just went through it. When I asked how his interview went, what kind of stuff they ask, look for, and how can I prepare myself for it, he responded with "I am not legally bound to tell you and answering questions like that is prohibited". 

Hope that clears things up!


----------



## MikeL (27 Nov 2013)

Everything you want to know about the interview should be covered in the below two threads.

CF Interview Preparation Guide
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12755.250

Interview advice
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12755.0.html


----------



## mariomike (27 Nov 2013)

Sipkes said:
			
		

> So with little experience with interviews I seek your guys help and information to further my understanding of what kinds of things they will ask, and what I should wear.



What to wear to the Interview.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35806.0

What did you wear to your interview?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/464.0


----------



## RectorCR (27 Nov 2013)

Sipkes said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, this is my first post so forgive me if I did not do this right.
> 
> I applied about a month ago and have been awaiting a reply. One of my biggest worries was the interviews. I have one had one interview in my life for a job. Went well but it was only for Tim Hortons which was a while back. All the other jobs I have had came to me. So with little experience with interviews I seek your guys help and information to further my understanding of what kinds of things they will ask, and what I should wear. From my research I'v come to realize that you should be really knowledgeable on the trade you applied for. And I applied for Infantryman, so if you could could release all your knowledge (And experiences) about the infantry that would be really awesome! I want this and need to nail this interview! So any tips are appreciated!  Thanks guys!
> 
> Ps. I have a snobby acquaintance in the military who is currently doing BT ans says that telling me direct questions or even hinting of such this is prohibited and that soldiers are legally bound not to say anything about it. Is that true?



We're not supposed to talk about the recruitment process, so I'm going to try and be careful how I phrase things here....
I think the title of your post is a really valid point, not to be taken lightly..I thought I answered it as best as I could but the interviewer didn't seem too enthralled with my answer and kept prodding me for more. I would make sure you have a decent amount to say about it, otherwise you might be like me awkwardly stumbling through what is probably one of the most important and revealing questions.


----------

